# Ordre des pronoms : me/te/se/nous/vous, le/la/les, lui/leur, y, en



## tilt

Un fil du formum Français-Anglais (FR: I spoke to her) a donné lieu à une discussion sur l'ordre des pronoms dans une phrase comme "_Je la lui ai donnée"._
Je me fais à l'instant une réflexion qui me laisse perplexe...

On dit _Je la lui ai donné _mais _Je te l'ai donnée_.
Dans le 1er cas, l'objet donné (la) vient avant le receveur (lui).
Dans le 2nd, c'est le receveur (te) qui vient avant l'objet (l')...

Quelqu'un saurait-il m'expliquer la raison de cette différence ?
Pourquoi est-il incorrect de dire _Je la t'ai donnée _ou _Je lui l'ai donnée_ ?


Autre bizarrerie, d'ailleurs : _je me la suis donnée_. L'auxiliaire devient _être _ici, au lieu d'_avoir_ ! _Je me l'ai donnée _pourrait tout aussi bien fonctionner !
Ah ! Le Français !

*Note des modérateurs :* Un grand nombre de fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci. Pour l'ordre des pronoms à l'impératif, voir ce fil.


----------



## marget

Quand j'ai étudié l'ordre des pronoms, on m'a dit qu'il faut placer
*me, te, se nous, vous*  devant *le, la , les*  devant   *lui, leur*  devant  *y*  devant *en.*  Mais si la phrase est un impératif affirmatif (Donnez-le-moi), l'ordre est le suivant: *Complément d'objet* *direct * devant *complément* *d'objet indirect*  devant  *y * devant  *en.*

En ce qui concerne* Je me la suis donnée*, puisque le verbe est pronominal, l'auxiliaire doit être *être*!


----------



## Tabac

En étudiant le français en Amérique, un élève mémorize ce paradigme:

*me te se nous vous*
devant
*le la les*
devant
*lui leur*
devant
*y*
devant
*en
+VERBE*

*ou*

*VERBE +
-le -la -les*
devant
*-moi -toi -lui -nous -vous -leur*
devant
*y*
devant
*en*


----------



## tilt

Merci...
Je ne me souviens pas avoir jamais étudié une telle règle à l'école ! Sauf pour le verbe pronominal, Marget, tu as entièrement raison.

Reste la question du pourquoi... C'est peut-être uniquement pour des raisons d'euphonie que ces ordres se sont établis, allez savoir !

PS: Tabac, Mémori*s*er prend un *s* en français.


----------



## Thomas1

Bonjour,

Je voudrais savoir si les phrases suivantes en italiques sont de bonnes transformations des phrases en caractères gras ( je les ai inventées toutes ) :

*Il a lu la Bible à lui-même.*
_Il se l'est lue._

*Il a lu la Bible au fils.*
_Il la lui a lue._​
Merci d'avance,
Thomas


----------



## snarkhunter

Oui. Ces deux phrases sont parfaites.


----------



## Maître Capello

Vraiment « parfaites » ?  Je n'irais pas jusque là !

*Il a lu la Bible à lui-même.*
_Il se l'est lue._  En français, on dira simplement _Il a lu la Bible._ / _Il l'a lue._

*Il a lu la Bible au fils.*
_Il la lui a lue. _


----------



## snarkhunter

Je ne suis pas tout à fait d'accord : sur le plan grammatical, on ne peut rien leur reprocher. Etant donné qu'on peut lire pour quelqu'un d'autre, il me semble évident qu'on peut aussi lire pour soi-même. Je ne discute pas l'aspect stylistique.


----------



## Thomas1

Une question supplémentaire :
et les suivantes :
*Il a lu la Bible à lui-même dans la chambre.*
_Il se l'y est lue._

*Il a lu la Bible au fils dans la chambre.*
_Il la lui y a lue.
_
*Lis la Bible à toi-même dans la chambre.*
_Lis-toi-y la Bible.
Lis-toi-l'y.
_
*Lis la Bible au fils dans la chambre.*
_Lis-lui-y la Bible.
Lis-lui-l'y.
_
EDIT: dit-on lir à qn ou lire pour qn  ?
EDIT 2: Il ne s'agit que la grammaire ici, mais merci d'avoir signalé la valeur stylistique !


----------



## itka

Aucune de ces phrases ne me semble acceptable.
On ne ferait pas de remplacement par le pronom y et je suis bien d'accord avec MC pour ne pas dire : il se l'est lue, même si, Snarkhunter a raison, sur un plan grammatical, il n'y a rien à reprocher... Mais à quoi sert la grammaire si c'est pour produire des phrases qu'on ne pourrait pas employer ?


----------



## snarkhunter

itka said:


> Mais à quoi sert la grammaire si c'est pour produire des phrases qu'on ne pourrait pas employer ?


... à donner du travail aux logiciens et aux philologues !


----------



## Thomas1

Nous avons des phrases similaires aux examens, et ayant du mal à inventer une qui aurait été acceptable j'ai tout simplement donné ce qui m'était venu à l'ésprit.

Revenons à nos moutons :
On peut changer la phrase à :
*Il s'est lavé les pieds dans la salle de bains.*
Serait-il acceptable :
_Il se les y est lavés._

*Il a lavé les pieds au (?) fils dans la salle de bains.*
_Il les lui y a lavés._


----------



## jazyk

Je n'aime pas _Il la lui a lue _à cause de l'allitération à mon avis désagréable.


----------



## Chris' Spokesperson

snarkhunter said:


> Je ne suis pas tout à fait d'accord : sur le plan grammatical, on ne peut rien leur reprocher. Etant donné qu'on peut lire pour quelqu'un d'autre, il me semble évident qu'on peut aussi lire pour soi-même. Je ne discute pas l'aspect stylistique.



Absolument en accord avec vous.  Si quelqu'un lis la Bible à voix haute et on veut qu'il arrête est-qu'il n'est pas possible lui demander de 'Lisez à soi-même!'  Et s'il accepte, maintenant, il se l'est lue...non?


----------



## Maître Capello

Je suis désolé, mais je n'ai pas compris ce que vous voulez dire… 

Quoi qu'il en soit, tous les francophones seront d'accord avec moi pour dire que personne ne dirait jamais :_ Il se l'est lue_…


----------



## Thomas1

itka said:


> [...]On ne ferait pas de remplacement par le pronom y [...]


Pour des raisons grammaticales ?


----------



## Maître Capello

Chris' Spokesperson said:


> Si quelqu'un lit la Bible à voix haute et on veut qu'il arrête, est-ce qu'il n'est pas possible de lui demander de : 'Lisez à soi-même!'  Et s'il accepte, maintenant, il se l'est lue...non?


Ah ! J'ai finalement compris ! 

Non, on lui demanderait : _Lisez pour vous-même !_ ou plutôt : _Lisez à voix basse !_ On dirait alors qu'_il l'a lue pour lui-même / à voix basse_…



Thomas1 said:


> Pour des raisons grammaticales ?


Non, simplement parce qu'on ne parle pas comme ça en français.


----------



## Reliure

Maître Capello said:


> Quoi qu'il en soit, tous les francophones seront d'accord avec moi pour dire que personne ne dirait jamais :_ Il se l'est lue_…



Moi je crois qu'un francophone savoyard, adorateur du "y" s'il en est, accepterait tout à fait un :
"_Il se l'est lue" _; exemple : _"Il se l'est lue en douce"_
Mais c'est pas sûr qu'un savoyard aurait facilement l'examen de Thomas1, nous sommes peut-être des francophones particuliers dans la mesure où nous ne sommes français que depuis 1860.


----------



## TitTornade

Bonsoir,
pour un lorrain, "il se l'est lue en douce" ça signifie aussi quelque chose... J'allais faire une remarque du même genre... 

Mais ici aussi nous ne sommes pas français depuis très longtemps... Mais c'est variable de village en village


----------



## Lacuzon

En ne considérant que la grammaire :

*Il a lu la Bible à lui-même dans la chambre.*
_Il se l'y est lue. _oui

*Il a lu la Bible au fils dans la chambre.*
_Il la lui y a lue._ non : Il l'y lui a lue

*Lis la Bible à toi-même dans la chambre.*
_Lis-toi-y la Bible.
Lis-toi-l'y._ non : lis-y la toi

*Lis la Bible au fils dans la chambre.*
_Lis-lui-y la Bible.
Lis-lui-l'y._ non : lis-y la lui

A l'oral ce sera difficilement compréhensible mais parfaitement correct.

*Il s'est lavé les pieds dans la salle de bains.*
Serait-il acceptable :
_Il se les y est lavés. _oui

*Il a lavé les pieds au (?) fils dans la salle de bains.*
_Il les lui y a lavés _non : Il les y lui a lavés


En affirmatif c'est toujours : sujet + COD + complément circonstanciel de lieu (y) + COI + verbe
Il les y lui a lavés
Il l'y lui a lue (l'y mis pour la y)
Sauf pour les verbes pronominaux :sujet + COI + COD + complément circonstanciel de lieu (y) + verbe
Il se les y est lavés

En impératif c'est toujours : verbe + complément circonstanciel de lieu (y) + COD + COI
lis-y la lui

Ajoutons qu'il est très rare de remplacer les trois compléments en même temps !


----------



## Maître Capello

Lacuzon said:


> non : Il l'y lui a lue
> non : lis-y toi la
> non : lis-y lui la


Tu fais erreur, Lacuzon : le pronom _y_ vient toujours après les autres pronoms (_le/la/l'/lui/leur/nous/vous_…) sauf _en._


----------



## Lacuzon

Il l'y lui a lue
Le pronom l' est bien avant

lis-y toi la
Il s'agit d'un impératif

lis-y lui la
C'est aussi un impératif

_Prends cette pomme dans le salon -> prends-y la_ et non _prends la y_ ! (et surtout pas _prends la-s-y_ trop entendu)
_Va à la piscine -> vas-y
Amène tes amis à la piscine -> amènes-y les
Amène ton père à la piscine -> amènes-y ton père -> amènes-y le_

Certes cela sonne étrangement ... mais c'est !

A ne pas confondre avec le y des nos concitoyens de l'est et dont je suis (comtois)
_mets-y une capuche_ pour _mets-lui une capuche_

PS : "Il se l'est lue" ne me choque pas plus que "cette balle, il se l'est prise en pleine tête"
Certes _il l'a lue_ et _il l'a prise_ sont plus conventionnels. Mais je suis un peu de l'est aussi ;-)


----------



## CapnPrep

Lacuzon said:


> En affirmatif c'est toujours : sujet + COD + complément circonstanciel de lieu (y) + COI + verbe
> Il les y lui a lavés
> Il l'y lui a lue (l'y mis pour la y)
> Sauf pour les verbes pronominaux :sujet + COI + COD + complément circonstanciel de lieu (y) + verbe
> Il se les y est lavés
> 
> En impératif c'est toujours : verbe + complément circonstanciel de lieu (y) + COD + COI
> lis-y la lui


On ne peut pas énoncer de telles règles en ne faisant référence qu'aux fonctions syntaxiques (COD, COI). L'ordre est déterminé par la forme des pronoms, et la généralisation correcte a été donnée plusieurs fois dans ces forums, [notamment au début de ce fil]. Voir aussi les liens fournis dans ce message de jann.



Lacuzon said:


> _Prends cette pomme dans le salon -> prends-y la_ et non _prends la y !
> Va à la piscine -> vas-y
> Amène tes amis à la piscine -> amènes-y les
> Amène ton père à la piscine -> amènes-y ton père -> amènes-y le_


Il faut dire _prends-l'y_, _amène-les-y_ (attention aux deux traits d'union), _amène-l'y_.


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonsoir,

C'est pourtant ce que j'ai appris sur les bancs de la communale...

Je ne me rappelle pas prends-l'y ni amène-l'y, serait-ce une déformation régionale ?


----------



## Maître Capello

Lacuzon said:


> C'est pourtant ce que j'ai appris sur les bancs de la communale...


Comme quoi on n'enseigne pas toujours le français correct à l'école… 



> Je ne me rappelle pas prends-l'y ni amène-l'y, serait-ce une déformation régionale ?


Pas « régionale », mais simplement relevant d'une langue orale familière incorrecte !


----------



## TitTornade

Bonjour,
Riegel et al. (p 204) précise :
"la langue familière [...] antépose _y_ à _moi_, _toi_ (_conduis-y moi_) pour éviter les séquences inusités _??_ _conduis-m'y_."

Alors, comment dit-on ? On parle l'_inusité_ ou le _familier_ ?
Pour l'exemple ci-dessus, je ne dirais ni l'un ni l'autre mais : "_tu m'y emmènes ?_"


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

Autant je me rappelle et use de :

Il faut l'y amener
Tu pourras l'y trouver

Mais à l'impératif je n'ai aucune souvenance de
Amème-l'y
prends-l'y

C'est peut-être tout de même régional
A force d'entendre prends-y lui donc 2 kg de pommes pour prends-lui donc 2 kg de pommes sans doute ?

Je viens de vérifier, c'est bien prends-l'y. J'en reste pantois !

Je présente donc mes plus plates excuses d'homme de l'est y-maniaque.


----------



## Maître Capello

Lacuzon said:


> Mais à l'impératif je n'ai aucune souvenance de
> Amème-l'y
> prends-l'y


En fait, on dira plus souvent _amène-le là-bas_ ou simplement _amène-le_ pour éviter ce tour qui paraît curieux aux oreilles d'aujourd'hui.



> C'est peut-être tout de même régional
> A force d'entendre prends-y lui donc 2 kg de pommes pour prends-lui donc 2 kg de pommes sans doute ? Je viens de vérifier, c'est bien prends-l'y. J'en reste pantois ! Je présente donc mes plus plates excuses d'homme de l'est y-maniaque.


Oh ! tu sais ! je suis sans doute encore plus à l'est que toi !  (Et, non, je n'insinue pas que tu es à l'ouest… )

Mais pour te rassurer, les « prends-y-lui »  (au lieu de _prends-l'y_) et autres « donne-moi-z-en une »  (au lieu de _donne-m'en une_) sont également assez fréquents par ici.


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonsoir,

Étant d'un naturel comtois assez obstiné (pléonasme ?) j'ai ressorti mon grevisse et j'y ai trouvé ceci en :

755 : On évite les constructions m'y, t'y après un impératif et on préfère y-moi, y-toi : Mènes-y-moi (Littré) Confies-y-toi (Littré)

J'en conclue que la logique voudrait
Conduis-m'y
Conduis-t'y
Conduis-l'y
Conduis-nous-y
Conduisez-vous-y
Conduis-les-y

Et que l'usage correct retient :
Conduis-y-moi
Conduis-y-toi
Conduis-l'y
Conduis-nous-y
Conduisez-vous-y
Conduis-les-y

Je serais curieux de voir l'usage retenu dans mettons 50 ans.

En tous cas, je me coucherai moins bête ce soir 

PS : Prends-y-lui, je l'entends couramment, mais donne-moi-z'en presque pas ! Le contois est y-maniaque mais pas z'en maniaque, il dit bien donne-m'en.

Salutations orientales.


----------



## Reliure

Lacuzon said:


> *Lis la Bible à toi-même dans la chambre.*
> _Lis-toi-y la Bible.
> Lis-toi-l'y._ non : lis-y la toi
> 
> *Lis la Bible au fils dans la chambre.*
> _Lis-lui-y la Bible.
> Lis-lui-l'y._ non : lis-y la lui
> 
> A l'oral ce sera difficilement compréhensible mais parfaitement correct.



Bonsoir , décidément ceci devient un exercice de virelingues qui certes écorcheraient les oreilles les plus endurcies , mais devient de plus en plus réjouissant.

Pour :"*Lis la Bible à toi-même dans la chambre."*
Je propose :* "Lis-toi* _(z' ) _*y la."*

Et pour: *"Lis la Bible au fils dans la chambre."
"Lis la lui* (z') *y."*

Le (z') n'ayant bien sûr pour seul objet que de vous les faire  lire toutes plus facilement afin de projeter ce qu'elles donneraient à l'oral.


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

La nuit portant conseil, j'ai beaucoup repensé à ces y, mézigue personnellement moi-même 

Et j'ai trouvé ! Si si !

Par exemple, après "Cette pomme est sur la table"
Je dirais probablement vas-y, la chercher
mais je ne l'écrirais pas
J'écrirais cette tournure va-l'y chercher

Je ne sais pas pourquoi le fait d'ajouter un verbe à l'infinitif après y rend la chose beaucoup plus naturelle ?

Il est à la piscine, Allons-l'y voir plutôt que Voyons-l'y
Je suis arrivé à la gare, Venez-m'y récupérer plutôt que Récupérons-l'y
Tu es en Australie, Allons-t'y retrouver plutôt que retrouvons-t'y

De même, va-t'y confier plutôt que confie-t'y ou que confies-y-toi
de même, viens-m'y conduire plutôt que conduis-m'y ou que conduis-y-moi


Étrange non ?

Je pense que c'est à cause de la terminaison "z'y" en fin de phrase qui est naturelle au contraire de m'y, t'y ou l'y
Comme vas-y, allons-y, venez-y, conduis-nous-y, amenez-y

Donc plutôt que amenez-l'y, allez-l'y amener étonne moins.


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

Donc reprenons :

*Il a lu la Bible à lui-même dans la chambre.*
_Il se l'y est lue. oui_

*Il a lu la Bible au fils dans la chambre.*
_Il la lui y a lue. non : Il l'y lui a lue_

*Lis la Bile à toi-même dans la chambre.*
_Lis-toi-y la Bible.
Lis-toi-l'y. non : lis-l'y toi ou va-te-l'y lire (plus compréhensif)_

*Lis la Bible au fils dans la chambre.*
_Lis-lui-y la Bible.
Lis-lui-l'y. non : lis-l'y lui ou va-l'y lui lire (plus compréhensif)_

*Lis la Bile à toi-même dans la chambre.*
_Lis-toi-y la Bible.
Lis-toi-l'y. __non : lis-l'y toi ou va-te-l'y lire (plus compréhensif)_

*Lis la Bible au fils dans la chambre.*
_Lis-lui-y la Bible.
Lis-lui-l'y. __non : lis-l'y lui ou va-l'y lui lire (plus compréhensif)_

Hou là, l'y jusqu'à la lie nous lie jusqu'à l'hallali ! La la lère !

PS : Comme quoi nous devrions tous reprendre des cours de français tous les cinq ans ! Sinon, à force de lire la bible je vais finir par voir la vierge


----------



## Maître Capello

Lacuzon said:


> PS : Comme quoi nous devrions tous reprendre des cours de français tous les cinq ans !


Tu devrais en effet, parce que la plupart de tes exemples sont toujours incorrects.  Notamment, et au risque de me répéter, le pronom _y_ doit *toujours* venir après _lui_, etc.

*Il a lu la Bible à lui-même dans la chambre.*
_Il se l'y est lue._ (correct grammaticalement, mais mauvais style) → _Il l'y a lue._
_oui_

*Il a lu la Bible au fils dans la chambre.*
_Il la lui y a lue._ 
_non : Il l'y lui a lue _

*Lis la Bible à toi-même dans la chambre.*
_Lis-toi-y la Bible.  → Lis-t'y la Bible_ (mais mauvais style) → _Lis-y la Bible_ ou: _Lis la Bible là-bas_
_Lis-toi-l'y._  → _Lis-la-t'y_ (mais mauvais style) → _Lis-l'y_ (à ne pas confondre avec Lilly ) ou mieux: _Lis-la là-bas_
_non : lis-l'y toi ou va-te-l'y lire  (plus compréhensible)_ (Le plus compréhensible reste encore _Va [te] la lire *là-bas*_…)

*Lis la Bible au fils dans la chambre.*
_Lis-lui-y la Bible._  (mais fort peu usité, notamment à cause du hiatus) → _Lis-lui la Bible là-bas_
_Lis-lui-l'y. _ → _Lis-la-lui-y _(idem supra) → _Lis-la-lui là-bas_
_non : lis-l'y lui ou va-l'y lui lire  (plus compréhensible)_

Je te recommande la lecture des posts donnés en lien par CapnPrep et particulièrement ce site qu'indique Jann.


----------



## Lacuzon

Hou là !

Si je commence à écrire compréhensif au lieu de compréhensible ça va mal !

Je vais donc suivre les liens ...

Mais à bien y réfléchir, je n'ai jamais vu plus de deux pronoms à la suite.


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

Après quelques lectures plus où moins ardues (Il est pas si évident que cela de retourner à l'école, passé un certain âge ), je ne puis qu'abonder dans le sens de Maître Capello.

L'ordre des pronoms est bien celui qu'il cite. Pour précision, je n'ai pas trouvé d'exemples courants où plus de deux pronoms étaient employés ensembles.

D'habitude j'y perds mon latin, pour une fois, j'y ai perdu mon français !


----------



## tealbe

Bonjour à tous!

Je sais qu'on peut avoir deux pronoms d'objet dans la même phrase et je sais dans quel ordre il faut les mettre. (Je donne le livre à Paul. --> Je le lui donne.) Mais je me demande si on peut en avoir plus que deux. 

Par exemple, est-ce que c'est possible de dire: Je donne le livre à Paul au parc. --> Je le lui y donne.

Est-ce que c'est correct? Est-ce que ça arrive dans le langage courant ou ça sonne bizarre?

Merci à l'avance pour vos réponses!


----------



## Michelvar

Bonjour, 

Avec "y" en tout cas cela ne fonctionne pas. Et j'ai beau chercher, je ne trouve aucun exemple d'une phrase équilibrée avec trois pronoms consécutifs.

On peut en avoir plus de deux dans une même phrase, bien entendu, par exemple en voici une avec 6, mais ils ne sont pas consécutifs : 
_Je la lui donne, je la lui reprends, et finalement je la lui rends._


----------



## sweet1234

"Elle les y lui a donnés"
Marie a donné à Jean, dans le parc, des livres
PS : il faut mettre l'y au milieu (tuyau de sweet1234)


----------



## JeanDeSponde

sweet1234 said:


> "Elle les y lui a donnés"


Je ne connais pas de règle de grammaire qui interdirait une telle structure, mais je n'en connais aucun exemple d'emploi...
L'accumulation des antécédents rend la phrase à peu près incompréhensible !


----------



## sweet1234

Je suis bien d'accord avec vous, mais si vous ajoutez un contexte, cela devient plus plausible:

- Marie a-t-elle pensé à rendre les livres à Jean ?
- Elle l'a vu dans le parc: elle les y lui a donnés!


----------



## Chimel

Pour moi aussi, ce triple pronom est une possibilité purement théorique.

Même avec le petit dialogue que tu proposes, la phrase reste artificielle: on dirait une création livresque, faite uniquement pour les besoins d'un exercice ou d'une illustration.


----------



## sweet1234

Evidemment, nous sommes dans une semi-fiction linguistique, mais je suis moi-même étonnée de voir que ce genre de construction est possible sur papier (ou plutôt sur écran).
D'ailleurs, on peut aller plus loin:
- Quand est mort l'Empereur? Lui a-t-on fermé les yeux? Est-il à Longwood?
- C'est le Dr X qui a constaté le décès: il les y lui a fermés à 8heures
Bon, je sors...

Autre possibilité:
Je donne une bouteille à Marcel, aux personnes qui l'entourent
devient:
Je la lui, leur donne...
Et si c'est dans le parc, ça devient:
Je la lui, leur y donne...


----------



## CapnPrep

sweet1234 said:


> "Elle les y lui a donnés"
> […]
> PS : il faut mettre l'y au milieu (tuyau de sweet1234)


Il y a des locuteurs qui préfèrent spontanément mettre _y_ au milieu, mais cela n'est pas conforme aux règles standard, selon lesquelles _y_ et _en_ doivent toujours se placer après les autres pronoms. Voir à sujet [le début de ce fil] et les liens qui y sont proposés

J'ai trouvé un seul exemple dans Frantext où les trois pronoms apparaissent en même temps, mais il date de 1671…

Mais pour leur rendre cette étude [de la géographie] plus utile et plus agreable tout ensemble, il ne faut pas se contenter de leur montrer dans une carte les noms des villes et des provinces ; mais il faut encore se servir de diverses adresses pour les aider à les retenir. On peut avoir des livres où les plus grandes villes soient peintes, et *les** leur* *y* faire voir. Les enfans aiment assez cette sorte de divertissement.​


----------



## janpol

Je sais qu'on peut avoir deux pronoms d'objet dans la même phrase (...) Mais je me demande si on peut en avoir plus que deux. 
- "au parc" n'est pas un C.O.
- "je l'y lui ai donné" ne m'apparait pas comme un "monstre grammatical"


----------



## JeanDeSponde

En cherchant bien on peut en trouver des exemples non artificiels :


> Nous verrons la vertu de cette âme hautaine.
> Faites-le retirer en la chambre prochaine,
> Crispe, et qu'on *me l'y* garde attendant que mon choix
> Pour punir son forfait vous donne d'autres lois.


 (Corneille, _Heraclius_)


> Fontrailles grinça les dents, et dit en lui-même : « Ah ! schelme, tu me viens de mettre le poignard dans  le sein, mais je *te l'y* mettrai à mon tour, ou je ne le pourrai.


(Tallemant des Réaux, XVIIe)

Personne n'a dit qu'il s'agissait d'un monstre grammatical; mais ça n'a manifestement pas eu un grand succès stylistique...


----------



## CapnPrep

Les exemples de JDS ne sont pas du même type : l'ajout du _y_ ne pose problème qu'en présence de deux pronoms de 3e personne (non-réfléchis). 

Le « monstre », pour certains locuteurs, c'est la séquence [_lui_/_leur _+ _y_] (qu'il y ait ou non un troisième pronom devant). Voir par ex. le fil suivant :
*place de "y"* (surtout le post #14 de geostan)

Pour éviter cette séquence dans _les *leur y*_, _le *lui y*_, etc., ces locuteurs peuvent faire passer le _y_ au milieu : _les y leur_, _l'y lui_, etc. Mais ce n'est pas correct, d'un point de vue normatif.


----------



## JeanDeSponde

_Les leur y_ est un monstre stylistique, mais les grammairiens (étanches au style ) ne reculent devant rien...
Voir p. ex. ici :


> Le leur y, la leur y , *les leur y*, leur y en — *** enverrai-je? [mettre les pronoms à la place des astérisques]


 (_Nouveau Dictionnaire de poche de la Langue Française, avec la prononciation_, P. Catineau et al)


----------



## Liebessucher91

Bonjour,

est-ce que la phrase suivante est correcte? 

"Nous n'y vous accompagnons pas"

Quel est normalement l'ordre des pronoms en et y dans la phrase?

Merci beaucoup à l'avance!


----------



## snarkhunter

"Nous ne *vous y* accompagnons pas."

"Je *le lui* donne."

Etc.

On peut en déduire que, d'ordinaire (et dans une phrase affirmative), _les compléments directs précèdent les compléments indirects_ lorsque des pronoms sont utilisés.


----------



## Maître Capello

Liebessucher91 said:


> Quel est normalement l'ordre des pronoms en et y dans la phrase?


Pour une fois, c'est très simple : ce sont toujours les derniers pronoms (d'abord _y_ et ensuite _en_ si les deux sont présents).

_Nous ne vous *y* accompagnons pas.
__Nous ne lui *en* avons pas donné.__
Nous ne lui *y en* avons pas donné.
__Nous ne le lui *y* avons pas donné._
_S'il devait *y en* avoir un, ce serait lui._


----------



## CapnPrep

snarkhunter said:


> On peut en déduire que, d'ordinaire (et dans une phrase affirmative), _les compléments directs précèdent les compléments indirects_ lorsque des pronoms sont utilisés.


Non, parce que même quand ils sont indirects, les pronoms _me_, _te_, _se_, _nous_ et _vous_ précèdent les autres pronoms : _Je *t'*en donne, je *vous* le donne_.


----------



## nadinita15

Salut,

comment remplacer l'objet direct dans la phrase  "il s'est foulé le poignet"?

Y-a-t-il une règle à propos de la position du complement d'objet direct?

il se l'est foulé??

il le s'est foulé?

Merci d'avance!


----------



## Yendred

_il se l'est foulé_ 

Les pronoms indirects _me, te, se, nous, vous_ précèdent le pronom direct (_l', le, la, les_) :
_Je me suis brossé les dents_ _ Je *me les *suis brossées
Il t'a donné le livre  Il *te l'*a donné
Je vous ai souhaité la bonne année  Je *vous l'*ai souhaitée _

Les pronoms indirects _lui, leur_ suivent le pronom direct :
_Il leur a donné le livre  Il *le leur *a donné
Tu lui a pris la main  Tu *la lui *a prise_


----------

